# Honey Badger for sale



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I imported a honey badger and I need to find him a new home as I'm moving house and my new place doesn't has a shared garden and i'd guess the other tennants might have pets they might want to keep.

He is in adult male called 'francis' and he is lovely, in a don't **** from no one kinda way. Its not exactly the type of thing you can sell on ebay and was wondering what offer i can get on here.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

colour is it? honey badger doesnt give a ****


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you high ?

You come on an open forum trying to sell an illegallly imported and from what l am aware very dangerous animal ?

Or is this a wind up and l am thick ?


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

I would rather share my home with a Bengal tiger than one of them angry fcukers!!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

This has gotta be a joke after reading the hardest animal thread.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MF88 said:


> This has gotta be a joke after reading the hardest animal thread.


glad you remembered, can never be too careful with a honey badger. good with children though


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

If take it mate but I'm scared my kitten might choke on it


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

OP, you massive bellend!

Honey badgers eat trolls for breakfast, watch out.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So long as I don't complain about him leaving the toilet seat up he's alright


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Just read about them on Wiki...theyre an impressive little psycho. Do you keep him sedated all the time or what?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

probably feeds it LSD. well known to chill them out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ha ha mate. He only likes small dogs, special brew and the occasional toddler.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

My nans chiwowa has recently died and she was looking for a friendly lap pet. Does it come with toys, basket, bedding, does it have documents and up to date with injections? Also is it good with other animals and kids?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A bit of HP sauce and he loves other animals and kids.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

He also just had his final shot of tren, (2g)so he is fine for injections


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

can't be that dangerous. i reckon i could knock it out with one punch


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

fook that i'd never go near a honey badger let aloone buy one, u mad?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

When I saw that video of the honey badger that attacked and killed a cobra BUT GOT BITTEN !!! it was just about to eat the snake when it curled up to die from the poison. Few hours later, it shook off the poison n ate the snake.

Now that's what I call one 'ard bastard.


----------

